# Any frame swap experts here? 1999 K2500 Sierra



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Folks! My 58,000 mile owned 15 years power everything truck is too good to throw away...and the new Denali+V plow+swing wing rear blade is a breathtaking amount of cheese!

More specifically-will this truck














fit on the reportedly-much-better 2011 and up frame?

Are Avalanche/Yukon/Suburban on the same frame as pickups?

What would you do? All answers appreciated, thanks!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

It's a old truck and I understand wanting to keep it, Could you have someone weld the frame up. We have had frames welded and plated with no issues.


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

Could wind up going that way...likely coming all the way apart to check it all.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That may be too far gone for a weld job. Tho anything can be done. But at what cost.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Thats now a truck thats only really worth what the plow is worth. It wouldnt be worth the trouble as im sure the body is prety rotted also.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Brettny said:


> Thats now a truck thats only really worth what the plow is worth. It wouldnt be worth the trouble as im sure the body is prety rotted also.


Worth only the plow? Have you tried to by a 58K mile motor or tranny, Transfer case, axles etc. I just sold a GM 6.0 with over 100K miles for $1800.00 I still got the tranny, transfer case and everything else.

OP weigh up your options, Take it to a good honest fab shop see what there opinion is on it and maybe a price. If you don't like what you hear cause it's to far gone see what you can do about getting rid of it.

I parted out a couple old salt trucks with low mileage and did well with them. I have no idea about where you live but the junk yard guys around here are living large. There is money in parts. My Family's franchise a big number of there earnings comes from parts. yes they do use good used parts in some cars in the shop.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Actualy i just passed on buying a former plow truck with 62k and priced at $1200. Also a few years ago i bought a 4l80e with 70k for $400 and never in a rusted out plow truck.

Low miles plow trucks that arnt taken care of are a dime a dozen around here.
If you want to make the most money out of it you will have to part it out.


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

Brettny said:


> Thats now a truck thats only really worth what the plow is worth. It wouldnt be worth the trouble as im sure the body is prety rotted also.


For most people, yes. For a guy like me, whose favorite hobby is bodywork/building monsters from scrap, not so much!

Actually, the body isn't bad-the frame rot is totally out of proportion to the rest.

Maybe I''ll _build a frame compltely out of fish plate!_


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

th


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't mean to copy that here...What movie is it?

Keep those responses coming, somebody might just drop a 2011+ frame on my for beer money!


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I hear ya. I plated my dumps frame with 2ft long plates in the up turn behind the cab. Also replaced about 12ft of the top of the C in the frame. Fixing sections is alot easier than taking two non matching vehicles and making one.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

My friend just switched out a frame on his ford diesel. Got it sent up from a junk yard from down south . Was a little bit of a pane to do the swap . But a lot cheaper efan a new diesel. He replaced all the brake lines tran lines and exhaust manifolds when he had it apart . Came out nice


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a 92 K1500 that is rusted pretty bad underneath. Just changed the oil and the oil pan is going to have to be replaced it's so rusted. Never saw that before. Gas tank is wired up on one side because the slot in the frame for the tank strap is gone, but then I only plow my driveway and a few on my street with it. The truck has 137k and runs so damn good it's a shame. I feel your pain LOL.


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

Would anyone have a list, or a link to the differing wheelbases of different cab/box combos through the years?


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

You say your hobby is building monster trucks? Did I get that right? If so, this should be an easy fix, certainly you do major fab work when building the frames . Is it safe to say that crack is stress induced from the plow frame? I find this from time to time and have welded/fixed that body/frame style, they offered very little frame to attach to, that made for a weaker set up as compared to others. As I recall the front diff housing and frame are connected, I welded one back together on the drivers side. Your crack is fixable, if the rest of the frame is solid ( omitting surface rust) then pull all the hardware off around it, clean it, grind it out, grind a gap, so your welding 100% from the inside out, grind flush, cut a fish plate to bridge the entire area, get back into good solid frame, weld it up. Then do the other side that haven't cracked yet but is about to. Should be a 4 hour fix if your set up for working on stuff like this. Another option is to swing by my shop and we can do it here


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/chevy-gmc-front-frame-rot-and-cracks…how-i-fixed-it.171637/


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow dosent get much nicer that that OP, TJS just about gift wrapped that for you. 'Tis the season and all.
Nice write up TJ


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

im at this point now with a later GM, dump truck. the frame is still in good shape, but rockers, cab corners and dump body have seen a life or two. now the truck isnt sentimental to me, nor did it really ever have the chance to make money for me, (bought it semi recently as a spare) but, i can give it a second lease with a cab swap and new flatbed.. this frame repair is much less time consuming. Id hit up a good fab guy and get going, it will give you more years of service.


----------

